#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Москва, Банзай, Эрмитаж, чай

## Ersh

Сегодня в районе семи в саду Эрмитаж в клубе чайной культуры

----------


## Ersh

Заказал стол на Ерша на 19.00

----------


## Банзай

Отличный был чаек!

----------


## Ersh

Нарушитель конвенции

----------


## Ersh

[Маха и Сайленс

----------


## Ersh

Спокойный, Полина (дочь GK), ее муж Миша (справа налево)

----------


## Банзай

Маха, ты супер!
Так бы и зъыл всю целиком .. между сессиями ..

Спокище такой деловой, ладный, тверезый ..тфу!

----------


## Банзай

Два слова в защиту нарушителя: но куда девать глотку? (с)
ГЛОООТКУ, Я БУДУ ДРАТЬ ГЛОТКУ,
ПРО БЕЗУМНЫЕ ДААА-ЛИ, ЧТО МЫ НЕ ВИДАААЛИ .. (С)

----------


## Амритавиграха

Ёрш

----------


## Амритавиграха

Жаль Шамана не было, а ведь обещал чай.

----------


## Амритавиграха

Это не розовый слон...

----------


## oira

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Махабхарата_ 
> *Это не розовый слон...*


Однозначно, слон на такую мааааленькую фотографию не поместится.

PS всем чаепьющим и непьющим привет!

----------


## Ersh

Ойра, ты снова с нами! :Smilie:

----------


## oira

Угум... выхожу из затворничества...

Впрочем, если пустота разговаривает - наверно, эта пустота со странностями  :Smilie:

----------

